# going to look at a 71 100 ls



## 4000stq (Apr 8, 2004)

prolly gonna buy it. 1 owner car needs some werk, i'll post pics when i get em


























_Modified by 4000stq at 6:19 PM 9-27-2007_


----------



## Phatbastard (Apr 16, 2003)

*Re: going to look at a 71 100 ls (4000stq)*

Um, why? I've owned 2 and they suck. There is 0, and I mean 0 aftermarket support for them. They rust like Swiss cheese and the motors fall out - really. They hang from the motor mounts and they drop off. Good for a clown car, nothing more.
Skeeeeeeeeeeep


----------



## 4000stq (Apr 8, 2004)

*Re: going to look at a 71 100 ls (Phatbastard)*

i'm not lookin fer aftermarket support. gonna swap audi 4000 driveline and suspension in it. and the rot thru is pretty minimal. and its cheap


----------



## 2008cc (Apr 16, 2001)

*Re: going to look at a 71 100 ls (4000stq)*

a buddy of mine had one in high school, was a greenish color. was pretty fun to kick around in......go for it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: going to look at a 71 100 ls (2008cc)*

Man that one's in rough shape, best of luck...I've been there, and will never go back


----------



## 4000stq (Apr 8, 2004)

*Re: going to look at a 71 100 ls (Sepp)*

actually it looks worse than it is


----------



## SickWrathTerror (May 15, 2007)

*Re: going to look at a 71 100 ls (4000stq)*

Doesn't look so bad...
Good project http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Good luck


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: going to look at a 71 100 ls (SickWrathTerror)*

too bad you're not in the PNW, I gave one away for free, not a spec of rust.
Looks like it'll be a pandoras box..
best of luck, it'll be great to get another 100 on the road again. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 4000stq (Apr 8, 2004)

*Re: going to look at a 71 100 ls (Sepp)*

i'll admit, when i got there i was disappointed, but the more i looked at it, the better it looked. the floors, trunk and underhood are all solid w/ nice original paint still intact. original spare, tool kit, etc. the car is absolutely complete w/ extra parts. an N.O.S. rear bumper and gasket set to name a few. and the car was never wrecked and i would be the second owner. he is long time friend of the family and he would like to see it out of the weather.


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: going to look at a 71 100 ls (4000stq)*

A friend picked up a 1970 (I believe) 100 not that long ago. Near mint (considering it's age anyways) with a trunk full of spare parts.


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: going to look at a 71 100 ls (EK20)*

That 2 door was Richards right??
I was going to buy it off of him, but it was unavail....


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: going to look at a 71 100 ls (Sepp)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sepp* »_That 2 door was Richards right??

The one I posted?


----------



## Phatbastard (Apr 16, 2003)

*Re: going to look at a 71 100 ls (EK20)*

Yea, if that's from Washinton state it's probably Billzcat1's old 100. The best maintained and cared for 100LS in the states and it still took him 2 years to sell it.


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: going to look at a 71 100 ls (Phatbastard)*

...pretty crazy huh???
I was waiting until I moved out there to get it, and by then, he had loaned it to a friend, and it wasn't running etc. etc....
The price was right-on, I was just too slow on the draw.


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: going to look at a 71 100 ls (Phatbastard)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Phatbastard* »_Yea, if that's from Washinton state it's probably Billzcat1's old 100. The best maintained and cared for 100LS in the states and it still took him 2 years to sell it.

That's entirely possible. I just know that it's in incredible shape for it's age.


----------

